# JL Audio 3-Way Old School NIB



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I have this going on e-bay.

JL Audio 3-way Components Old School NIB - eBay (item 130390823873 end time May-16-10 19:42:29 PDT)

Share your thoughts. Offers and opinions are always welcome. Thanks.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

if you shipped to canada i would be all over this


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool setup. I have a pair of those XO-1 midbass passives and haven't seen another set anywhere.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> Cool setup. I have a pair of those XO-1 midbass passives and haven't seen another set anywhere.


Thanks. I had big dreams back in the day.


----------



## vmaxnc (Mar 22, 2008)

onebadmonte said:


> I have this going on e-bay.
> 
> JL Audio 3-way Components Old School NIB - eBay (item 130390823873 end time May-16-10 19:42:29 PDT)
> 
> Share your thoughts. Offers and opinions are always welcome. Thanks.


How old are these?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought these the summer of 94


----------



## vmaxnc (Mar 22, 2008)

onebadmonte said:


> I bought these the summer of 94


I was mainly curious about what your definition of old school and back in the day is.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

It came and went. There were no winners. It was hard for me to gauge what is fair and reasonable. I'm not too keen on the business side of these things, I'll spill the beans. The reserve was set at $450. I guess now more than ever I should get off my butt and put these drivers to use.  Thanks everyone for looking and chatting.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

vmaxnc said:


> I was mainly curious about what your definition of old school and back in the day is.


what a stupid Post!:laugh:


----------



## vmaxnc (Mar 22, 2008)

mmiller said:


> what a stupid Post!:laugh:


What makes yours any better?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

vmaxnc said:


> What makes yours any better?


Because i'm calling out a Troll making a Moronic Post!


----------



## vmaxnc (Mar 22, 2008)

mmiller said:


> Because i'm calling out a Troll making a Moronic Post!


It's only moronic by your thinking, and you obviously don't know what a troll is.

You have a choice. You can be a useful forum member, or you can continue to make pointless juvenile attacks on the posts of others, and be a punk.

Which will you choose?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Im a punk!


----------

